# Dell U2311H in Kolkata



## amardamani (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to buy Dell U2311H in Kolkata, I am getting rate of 17K & delivery after one week of payment. many have posted here that they bought it for around 14K, is it worth to shell out 3K premium? Will buying it online be a good option? What about service if needed in Kolkata?

Can someone point me to a shop in kolkata where i can get it at good rates?

Do we have any other good option in IPS monitor in Kolkata? My usage is mainly watching HD movies, animations & some mailing/browsing..

Amar


----------



## Sarath (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought it for Rs.14323 in Bangalore through a local store.
The official dell store quoted Rs.16000 to me,
I got an online quote from Dell officially for Rs.16000 again.

You are unnecerrily paying 1k extra. In fact you can look properly and find one for 14500/- also.

The premium is not justified. You get the same monitor for 14500, 16000 and 17000. How much will you pay? 

BTW good choice of monitor though. Also there are no other IPS panels available around 15k. The dell U2211H is however available for 12k I think. Its a 21.5" monitor.


----------



## amardamani (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i guess kolkata market is not as developed as blore market, its very difficult to find even slightly premium products out here & if you do then you have to pay very heavy premium on it..

no one i called directly had Dell U2311H in stock here, lets see.. I just saw in thinkdigit site that LG has just launched a 23inch IPS LED monitor in india.. dont have its review or price, but i guess that too will not be available in Kolkata anytime soon.. really want to buy an good IPS Panel, but availability & pricing are not letting me get one..

anyone from kolkata who can point me to a shop for Dell U2311H??

any suggestion of where its available in mumbai? i have a friend coming from there to kolkata next week. he might carry it with him..


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

U can go to the starcomp mall in gc avenue....they might arrange it for @15k all...they once did a little while back for my friend


----------



## Sarath (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont think Kolkatta will have availability issues being such a huge metropolitan (and a former capital)

There are many users in this forum from Kolkatta, infact there is a seperate thread for details about products etc in Kolkatta. Check it out. you will definitely find some good shops.

Even in Bangalore I searched for a month and finally found just this one shop luckily selling it for 14500. Others have bought it for the same price too. Dont pay unnecessarily more.

Click here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...price-check-buying-advice-thread-kolkata.html
They might be able to help you.

Wont be online much so this might be the last you hear from me. But before I go i must say the Dell U2311H is a spectacular monitor and for the same price point dont go for any other one. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## amardamani (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for all the replies.. just got a call from SMC International from New Delhi, they say that they cant ship to Kolkata without way bill which is a very tiresome process.. located the Dell U2311H on ebay.in but the listing clearly said that no shipping to WB.

@mukherjee.. Where is this starcomp mall? i only know of EMall in GC Avenue..

@Sarath..  buddy kolkata just has a huge population & its a state capital of-course but that's the only thing about it.. i do love my hometown but we are & treated as a tier B town, not even a proper city..

anyway my hunt continues & can anyone else point me to a 24 inch or up monitor with wide viewing angles within 20K range? 

will keep you guys posted on my hunt for Dell U2311H


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 17, 2011)

Starcomp mall is opp to the Caltron house on GC Avenue...while walking in the direction of Hind Fame Cinema


----------



## amardamani (Jun 17, 2011)

OK.. let me google them & make a call..


----------



## amardamani (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I am giving up on Dell U2311H, 

Starcomp also doesn't have it..

SMC International is giving at 14k but got no way of picking it up from New Delhi..

My friend who is coming from Mumbai has got a rate of 18K (he is IT Head at a leading coaching/training company)

I really dont think it worth the effort/tension & risk..

so i am waiting for LG's LED IPS panels they have announced or else i am getting the Samsung 27 inch one, really i have bought around 100+ lcd'S for my company & all of them (other than a few AOCs) are Samsung.. at least they make the product available here..


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude just get any panel in that case. It is not that exotic a panel to go through all the pains. However I will send you a mail that I got directly from Dell in case you want to buy it online for INR 16000

Send me a PM with your e mail ID. I will forward that mail to you. 

If I hadnt found it locally. I was gonna order it online. Although 16000 is a pretty steep price. Worth it but steep.

Had exams so replying after so many weeks.


----------



## amardamani (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the reply.. i totally agree its not worth the pain (very few things are) i was just trying to get something better..  i was sad sue to how things turned out just cause i live in kolkata.. 

now i am palnnin to get a 32inch samsung lcd or a 27 inch led.. since i ll be using it on a desk so not sure about the size, use as a monitor & paying premium for led as i dont have space issue..


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm thats a good choice. A bigger screen is always better although a little too difficult for web surfing.


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 5, 2011)

I have purchased it from Star Comp Mall in kolkata, the Dell U2311H its an awesome piece if u cant compromise on color and viewing angles, its come calibrated too. 
Go to Star Comp Mall they will bring it down to Kolkata, as they did in my case. Yes i had to wait for 7-10days. But its definitely worth.


----------

